# 12V Plug



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

can anyone help

I have a Roller Team 141 and on the control panel above the door is a 12 v output socket. It is similar to a normal unit in a car but half the size.

Can I buy a plug for this with an adaptor that will take the normal size 12v plug in sockets? and where from? I have tried a number of dealers and accessorie shops but without success.


----------



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Blue,

You might be better off replacing the socket with the standard type.

Ian


----------



## 88797 (May 9, 2005)

Our Autosleeper has a similar one next to the ZIG unit but luckely it came with the plug for it but no cigarette lighter!! Heaven knows why manufactures do this!! It must be more expensive for them to use a custom socket?


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone provide a pickie, so I can give information on suppliers?

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

I seem to remember seeing somebody asking a similar question on a newsgroup, I think it is probably used in some European countries. I have just looked in one of the German accesory catalouges & it shows them listed as 'Normstecker' I took a picture from the catalouge but how can I attatch it to my post :?:


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Hi,

Best thing to do, is email it to me and I'll put it up.

Here is a link to a post I did a while back on how to insert pickies with your posts http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postp1020.html#1020

____________________________________________________
*Steve 
aka A very wild....wild camper*
.
Click here for my van website!
.









_I do like a bit of feed back to my posts please_
____________________________________________________


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Is this the type of plug you are after http://www.pro-car.de/pro17.html 
I found it by doing a search for 'normstecker' in Google, you can choose the option of translating the page to give you info in english.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

blue said:


> can anyone help
> 
> I have a Roller Team 141 and on the control panel above the door is a 12 v output socket. It is similar to a normal unit in a car but half the size.
> 
> Can I buy a plug for this with an adaptor that will take the normal size 12v plug in sockets? and where from? I have tried a number of dealers and accessorie shops but without success.


Hello Blue Eyes

I have seen adapters in the camping shop not far from us so you should be able to get one in a similqr outlet near you. They had two sizes available. Very cheap something like a couple of quid.

Motorhomer


----------



## 89071 (May 13, 2005)

*12 V Plug*

Thank you all for your information. After a search on the internet these plugs are manufactured by Lucas the part No is LBB907.

You can obtain these from most Vehicle Auto Electrical specialists ( see yellow pages) and they cost around £4.58.

So if you have a continental van no need to look at that socket anymore go out and get a plug and use it.

Happy Camping :lol:


----------

